# Sanding inside a Cup



## Stuart P (Jan 16, 2014)

I am making small cups (1in to 2in ID, 1 to 3 in deep) and I would like some advice on how to sand inside the cup.

I see the powered sanders for bowls but don't see how they could fit inside the cups.

Right now I am just holding the sandpaper with my fingers with the lathe running.

I saw a product called the sanding glove but there was concern about catches. This should apply to the method I am currently using also.

So how to safely sand a small cup (ideally with the lathe running).


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I use roll tape with psa backing (Indasa Rhynostick Red Line). It is about 2.5" wide so I snip off a piece about 1/2 -3/4" long, stick it to my finger, and sand.
Sticks really well and does not leave a residue.
For the bottom you can stick it to a one inch dowell to reach better.


----------



## Cicolid (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a selection of valve stems from car inner tubes .
These can be cut to any size & are very flexible.
Just glue some velcro on the back & cut sandpaper to size.

HTH
Col


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

There are certain things that you should NOT learn the hard way and this is one of those things. The Sanding Glove has a warning stamped in at least a couple places on it. It would be very stupid to ignore that warning. You might hear some guys claim that they are smart enought to get away with ignoring safety because they have been doing it for fifty years and haven't had an accident . . . . . yet! Just possibly they are skilled enough to avoid an accident or maybe they haven't become acquainted with the "right" piece of wood . . . . yet! Maybe you are one of those guys who is able to do dangerous things and not get hurt . . . . OR . . . . maybe you aren't.

Just so you know that I am not just whistling Dixie . . . . I am speaking from experience. I did exactly what you want to do. Let me tell you that the wood and sandpaper can grab for any number of reasons . . . When it happens, it is so fast that you never even see or feel anything. Luckily, I wasn't doing something super stupid like wearing a glove or else I definitely would have permanently lost the use of my right hand. As things turned out, it just grabbed my index finger which I was using to hold the sandpaper. It was twisted about a full turn before coming loose . . . . From the piece of wood, but I was lucky that it didn't come loose from my hand. My wife hauled my stupid butt to the hospital ER where they got my finger back where it was supposed to be and pointing in the right direction. It took years for my hand to get reasonably back to normal and there was a lot of pain. I learned from the orthopedic surgeon that the hands are the slowest part of the body to heal and from the type of injury that I had where the are torn ligaments and tendons. What I am saying is that it is not worth the long term pain and the permanent effects that never go away. That was about ten years ago and the pain is gone, but the limited mobility will always be with me. Nuff said. The choice is yours.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bill Boehme said:


> There are certain things that you should NOT learn the hard way and this is one of those things. The Sanding Glove has a warning stamped in at least a couple places on it. It would be very stupid to ignore that warning. You might hear some guys claim that they are smart enought to get away with ignoring safety because they have been doing it for fifty years and haven't had an accident . . . . . yet! Just possibly they are skilled enough to avoid an accident or maybe they haven't become acquainted with the "right" piece of wood . . . . yet! Maybe you are one of those guys who is able to do dangerous things and not get hurt . . . . OR . . . . maybe you aren't.
> 
> Just so you know that I am not just whistling Dixie . . . . I am speaking from experience. I did exactly what you want to do. Let me tell you that the wood and sandpaper can grab for any number of reasons . . . When it happens, it is so fast that you never even see or feel anything. Luckily, I wasn't doing something super stupid like wearing a glove or else I definitely would have permanently lost the use of my right hand. As things turned out, it just grabbed my index finger which I was using to hold the sandpaper. It was twisted about a full turn before coming loose . . . . From the piece of wood, but I was lucky that it didn't come loose from my hand. My wife hauled my stupid butt to the hospital ER where they got my finger back where it was supposed to be and pointing in the right direction. It took years for my hand to get reasonably back to normal and there was a lot of pain. I learned from the orthopedic surgeon that the hands are the slowest part of the body to heal and from the type of injury that I had where the are torn ligaments and tendons. What I am saying is that it is not worth the long term pain and the permanent effects that never go away. That was about ten years ago and the pain is gone, but the limited mobility will always be with me. Nuff said. The choice is yours.


Holy jimminy cricket mate, i read that and cringed something fierce. That had to be painful. As far as the sanding goes, sounds like the opportunity for something shop made. Just spitballing here, but maybe a slightly cylindrical platform with some sandpaper glued to it, attached to a dowel for a handle. Sounds safer than that sanding glove at any rate


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Bill Boehme said:


> There are certain things that you should NOT learn the hard way and this is one of those things. The Sanding Glove has a warning stamped in at least a couple places on it. It would be very stupid to ignore that warning. You might hear some guys claim that they are smart enought to get away with ignoring safety because they have been doing it for fifty years and haven't had an accident . . . . . yet! Just possibly they are skilled enough to avoid an accident or maybe they haven't become acquainted with the "right" piece of wood . . . . yet! Maybe you are one of those guys who is able to do dangerous things and not get hurt . . . . OR . . . . maybe you aren't. Just so you know that I am not just whistling Dixie . . . . I am speaking from experience. I did exactly what you want to do. Let me tell you that the wood and sandpaper can grab for any number of reasons . . . When it happens, it is so fast that you never even see or feel anything. Luckily, I wasn't doing something super stupid like wearing a glove or else I definitely would have permanently lost the use of my right hand. As things turned out, it just grabbed my index finger which I was using to hold the sandpaper. It was twisted about a full turn before coming loose . . . . From the piece of wood, but I was lucky that it didn't come loose from my hand. My wife hauled my stupid butt to the hospital ER where they got my finger back where it was supposed to be and pointing in the right direction. It took years for my hand to get reasonably back to normal and there was a lot of pain. I learned from the orthopedic surgeon that the hands are the slowest part of the body to heal and from the type of injury that I had where the are torn ligaments and tendons. What I am saying is that it is not worth the long term pain and the permanent effects that never go away. That was about ten years ago and the pain is gone, but the limited mobility will always be with me. Nuff said. The choice is yours.


Sorry to hear about your accident and glad you're ok, for the most part. Folks, if you've never done a particular aspect of wood turning, or any type of woodworking, ask yourself one question before you try something....what would happen if..... Woodturning or woodworking is no longer fun when you get hurt.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

NCPaladin said:


> I use roll tape with psa backing (Indasa Rhynostick Red Line). It is about 2.5" wide so I snip off a piece about 1/2 -3/4" long, stick it to my finger, and sand.
> Sticks really well and does not leave a residue.
> For the bottom you can stick it to a one inch dowel to reach better.





Like Paladin said.


----------



## DonAlexander (Apr 12, 2012)

Bill, I'm sorry you had a bad experience sanding and I'm sure glad it wasn't worse. As a fairly new wood turner I'm always looking ways that the lathe can bite me. So far I've done pretty well but I don't know if that's luck or good judgement. Most likely a bit of both. Would you care to say what you believe some things are that might bite a newbie. 

When I sand, I always remove the tool rest - that looks like a good place to get body parts in a bind. When I sand I usually hold a strip of paper either under or over the part with the ends in my finger tips. My thinking is if the paper caught it would slip out of my fingers. I have sanded inside bowls...that always make me nervous. I've heard some people say they'll never get a rag near a turning piece but when I use Hut wax, I use a rag to polish it...not sure what the fear of the rag is BUT I also hold it in my finger tip where it would come out if the rag bound tight. I could see a problem if I wrapped the rag around my fingers.

Anyone else that wants to offer advice on how to turn and finish safely, feel free to chime in. Bill seemed to have some experience he was willing to share.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

DonAlexander said:


> not sure what the fear of the rag is BUT I also hold it in my finger tip where it would come out if the rag bound tight. I could see a problem if I wrapped the rag around my fingers.


Thats where the fear is. If theres a splinter or anything the rag can catch on, that rag can catch and very rapidly wrap around ones finger, wrist, arm, or nose in extreme cases. Bill illustrated the results of a catch like this quite nicely. Bones dont hold up well against electric motors


----------



## Stuart P (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys I will keep this in mind.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*mom's advice to a teenage son...*

Never stick your finger in a spinning hole, wait until it stops. Don't lick the flag pole on a freezing day. Drive with both hands on the wheel at all times. Look both ways when crossing the street or train tracks. Always respect your elders and always be polite...... etc.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

To add to my first post. I do not use a glove and I do move the tool rest out of the way.
I assume you realize that the strip of sandpaper I referred to goes the length of the finger, not around it. At 1/2" to 3/4" strip it does not reach around my finger by a long shot. 

I would suggest using a dowel with the sandpaper wrapped about half way around it but the dowel my get caught and slung into your eye or jammed and pull your hand into the object.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bill, I can't stop cringing. I've used my finger to sand in spots that made me wonder what would happen, anatomically speaking, if I got in a bind. Thanks for finding that out for me and sharing. Not to make light...I hate that you got hurt, I sincerely appreciate you sharing the experience though. I will carry that image with me the next time I wonder if it's safe to sand inside something.


----------

